# Vortech powerheads



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Heya, I was wondering but anybody have any opinions on these powerheads?
ive read mixed reviews and wondered if the new versions with ecosmart have all the issues fixed. Also if anyone knows a good place to get em?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd say almost every review I've ever read is very positive about them - the only people who seem to have lots of issues with them nowadays are people that don't read the manual. The Gen 1s had a few issues, but at gen2 it seems most of them have been fixed - and the ES now seems to have a few more neat modes, and the on/off button is a welcome addition, as well as the battery backup monitor.

I'll be ordering my ES units through goreef.com - they're in Montreal. They're not listed, but email the owner to get pricing.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

hmm im actually really tempted to just get the normal mp40w...since its at a discount now..do you know what the major differences are? other than a few new modes and on off button? im guessing that the es will be priced at 499...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There are a few new modes on the ES, as well as better communication (loger range) between units. Also, the units are supposed to be easier to use, and have a LED indicator for flow strength, battery backup logevity, and I can't remember what else.

GoReef has it (MP40w) for $430 (and free shipping), and I think you get another 5% off if it's your first order.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah but I was just wondering if the es model is worth the extra ....cause if not, ill just grab the mp40.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

With use them and have absolutely no complaints.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I haven't heard anything about actual user reviews of the ES (from the people who already have theirs), but I'd say it's probably worth the upgrade.

I know I'm ordering mine


----------



## Toronto_Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

I will be swapping my koralia's out for them soon. I've purchased a lot of equipment lately, so the tank budget is a bit stressed... I can't really justify buying two at once.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Man...499 for the ES mp40..-.-;; XD anyone know any group buys? hahaha could use the discount!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.goreef.com/Ecotech-Marine-Vortech-MP40w-ES-Propeller-Pump.html

$489.99 and 5% off your first order, with free shipping on orders $150+


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah....and then tax.... boooom...530 XD


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They're in Quebec, so you only pay 5% GST on your order. I ordered bulbs earlier in the week and only paid 5% in taxes


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

hmm...so basically 500 flat. =o.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Like $490.


----------

